# Assault Cannon vs. Cyclone Missile launcher



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Im currently involved in a heated internal debate, regarding the merits of the cyclone vs. the assault cannon, so what do you heretics prefer? I just love the idea of the autocannon, great big gatling gun. Though I can recognise the Cyclone might actually be more useful..


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

It is hard to compare the two. I am of the personal opinion that the assault cannon is better for anti-infantry. The blast template of the Cyclone is only strength 4, where the Assault Cannon is strength 6 and rending. So you will potentially get more infantry kills from the Assault cannon. Against mech I think you are running a 50/50 split for the two. The cyclone is better at heavy mech without a doubt with the higher strength, but only has two shots. The Assault Cannons four shots with strength 6 rending make it pretty effective against Light Mech. They both have pros and cons and if I had to choose between the two I would probably take the Assault cannon in just about every circumstance. Unless I knew I was going to be against a horde with MCs, or leafblower guard, in which case I would take the Cyclone.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally I am more a fan of the cyclone. Greater range and variable shot type is a pretty good trade-off for more shots with rending.

Then theres also what your putting them on, terminators or land speeders. In both cases the greater range lets you potentially earn points back sooner. Though for terminators, the cyclone is better for running up the field, which puts them at a bit more risk vs deep-striking in up close.


But yeah, for me its the cyclone. Lower shot output is worth losing for higher strength and range, or the chance to use small blasts.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

As I only use them in Pure Death Wing lists I'm definitely going to say the AssCan..1 shot CML's suck.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

IMO the asscan is for killing light armor and armored infantry while the cyclone is for killing MCs, light or medium armor, and lightly armored infantry swarms. Incidentally, the asscan is also better at killing heavy vehicles.

Here's how many penetrating or glancing hits they get against vehicles on average:

AV10
AC .44 glances, .89 pens
CML .22 glances, .89 pens

AV11
AC .44 glances, .44 pens
CML .22 glances, .67 pens

AV12
AC 0 glances, .44 pens
CML .22 glances, .44 pens

AV 13
AC .15 glances, .30 pens
CML .22 glances, .22 pens

AV 14
AC .15 glances, .15 pens
CML .22 glances, 0 pens

The CML is better at killing AV 11 and 12, and the AC is better at everything else. However, most transports fall in the 11-12 range. Combined with its longer range that makes the cyclone my preferred weapon for terminators that walk, and the fact that the assault cannon is more suited for medium range anti-infantry and can engage a wider variety of targets makes it my go-to choice for deepstriking terminators.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Under Codex:SM rules (and SW and BA), the cyclone (and typhoon) missile launcher is the better choice. Mind you, it depends what you want to do with the gun.
-Loganwing armies don't run Assault Cannons, they run CMLs. Terminators prefer CMLs for their ability to pop AV 11 & 12.
-Land Speeders are AV10, they're much better staying away from opposing models. Land Speeders prefer TMLs for their 48" range.
-Assault cannons are still awesome, and if they came Twin-linked more often they might actually provide better competition for CMLs.
-Notably, why pay 90pts for the average Land Speeder with a TML when you could be paying 75pts for the average Razorback with a TL Assault Cannon? Just find a unit with an open transport spot and fill it. You're not required to ever have the unit and the Razorback ever spend any time with each other.

If you were going to play BA with two squads of 10 RAS with jump packs, just split they down to four squads of 5, give up their Jump Packs, and get some TLAC Razors.
If you're playing Space Wolves and have Long Fangs and/or Wolf Guard (that are being split down to lead squads), then just add on a TLAC Razor.


----------

